# Summer in Auckland, New Zealand



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

hot off the press... (taken a few hours ago)

Auckland City









Rangitoto Island in the Distance









North Head









Doing what many are doing right now.









rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

What a beautiful place. Oh to be able to put my boat in water like that instead of chocolate milk. I sure wish it were Summer again here...although yesterday was 78 degrees Great shots karen. Looks like a fun day.
James


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I can feel the warmth. I miss summer. Beautiful photos Karen.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Any land to be had on Rangitoto Island. If so I'm intrested! Nice pics K


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

What a beautifull place. Great pictures too.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow,beautiful place.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Karen,*
*Send some of the warm breezes depicted in your great pictures.*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful shots Karen.... That water looks so inviting. I can not wait for summer..... I know, Ill fuss about the heat but, Its better than cold and wet.  as it is now here.....


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Sure wish we can borrow some of that warm sunshine. It's cold wet and rainy here!
It's so beautiful where you're at.


----------



## MakoMike (Feb 21, 2008)

Beautiful place and images. I'm (not) looking forward to the snow and ice we're supposed to be getting tonight.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Simply WOW!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wanna go fishing there. 

Awsome shots Karen. I likey!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful images Karen. You are lucky to live in such a beautiful place.


----------



## JMatt (Jan 3, 2009)

Stunning scenery and beautiful shots. I especially liked the third and fourth pictures.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful shots. Makes me miss summer, however, I get to see a piece of summer in a few days. I leave Thursday for Thailand on business for 3 weeks. Looks like they have great weather year around. Ready to get out of this wet winter soon. Hope to get some lifetime scenery shots there, but wish I could do them justice like others here can do. Will pst a few here and there when I get a chance and will be checking in here from time to time while overseas. Again, looks fantastic Karen. What a beautiful place.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

Unbelievably beautiful. The water is such a blue that you never see. And I imagine it's like when you take pictures in the Caribbean, the pictures never really show the true blue.

Gorgeous!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Beautiful shots. Makes me miss summer, however, I get to see a piece of summer in a few days. I leave Thursday for Thailand on business for 3 weeks. Looks like they have great weather year around. Ready to get out of this wet winter soon. Hope to get some lifetime scenery shots there, but wish I could do them justice like others here can do. Will pst a few here and there when I get a chance and will be checking in here from time to time while overseas. Again, looks fantastic Karen. What a beautiful place.


glad y'all liked the little dip into kiwiland. i have to agree, it's a beautiful place here. but then, so's Texas.

i hope you have a safe trip slip knot, and i hope you have a great time. you'll be missed! i'm looking forward to seeing your photos when you come back.

rosesm
ps if you can, take your photos in RAW _and_ jpeg mode. you will need a program to be able to view the RAW ones, but will be able to view the jpeg as normal when you get back. that way at least, when you learn new skills, you can go back to your original RAW images and post process them.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

from today...

best bird pic i'm likely to get









coppersheen









julie brisson









dietes grandifloria








(the white was too bright to do much with in this one, so i desaturated and posturized it.)

rosesm


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

I spent a few months in New Zealand a few years back.....what a great country and people. Make sure you see the south Island. Of the 30+ countries I've been to New Zealand is my favorite aside from Texas.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

a few random shots from Auckland


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Koru said:


> glad y'all liked the little dip into kiwiland. i have to agree, it's a beautiful place here. but then, so's Texas.
> 
> i hope you have a safe trip slip knot, and i hope you have a great time. you'll be missed! i'm looking forward to seeing your photos when you come back.
> 
> ...


Thanks Karen. I'm sure all will be safe there and with the protesting going on, I will stay away from all of that hopefully. btw, I do take all my photos RAW and 98% of the time, I bracket to get three shots of all photos to get different exposures, just to be sure I get a decent shot. Doing all of this takes huge memory, but I have 16 gig and have been thinking about gettikng another 32 gig card but for now, the 16gig will have to work and transfer each day. That should be plenty. Also, I should be looking in here from time to time while away with my laptop. Maybe only thing to do to keep boredom away while in hotel.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

koru you are blessed


----------

